# soy milk probs: blame on carrageenan?



## ladydaisy (Jan 4, 2003)

although i haven't officially been branded as "lactose intolerant", i've been staying away from all dairy, just in case. (i'm having the actual lactose test done next week.) in lieu of milk, i decided to try a generic/health food store brand of vanilla soy milk. i've never had a problem with soy before, (i've had soy burgers, soy nuts, etc.) so i thought i wouldn't have a problem. boy, was i wrong!! as a predominantly C person, i ended up having D for a day and an ulta-sensitive stomach!







i did a bit of reasearch and found out that the ingredient "carrageenan", which was in the brand of soy milk i bought, can aggravate the digestive system. my questions is, what should i try next? should i try a different brand of soy milk (without the the evil carrageenan stuff) or move on to other milk alternatives (like rice milk)? has any other person had probs with soy milk, but not with other soy products?


----------



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

I've also had problems with soy milk....alot of pain and D....and I have found that many people find this too...which is unfortunate since soy is a great substitute....I am now trying rice milk....*crossing fingers*


----------



## california (Aug 22, 2002)

I can't tolerate Soy milk at all either. I use Rice Dream (only), original flavor. It's funny, you just get used to it, but it is much better than others I've tasted. So if you don't like your first try at it, try another brand.


----------



## ladydaisy (Jan 4, 2003)

i'm glad to know i'm not the only one with soy milk probs, because it IS frustrating and unfortunate.







thank you for you for your replies, martinigirl and california. just curious: did the seemingly innocent ingredient "carrageenan" happen to be in the brands of soy milk you've tried?


----------



## CornucopiaInst (Apr 28, 2012)

Research suggests that the food ingredient carrageenan contains degraded carrageenan, which negatively impacts gastrointestinal health and is recognized as a possible human carcinogen. Yet it is a common ingredient in foods, including organic foods. While it is unlikely that the government will take action to protect our health and remove carrageenan from conventional foods, we do have a chance to see carrageenan removed from certified organic foods. At the end of May, the USDA's National Organic Standards Board will be voting on whether carrageenan should be removed from the list of approved ingredients in organic foods. If you agree that organic foods should be free from potentially harmful ingredients like carrageenan, please send a comment to the USDA. The more comments they receive, the more likely they are to vote to remove carrageenan (the carrageenan industry will fight tooth and nail to keep it on the list of approved ingredients). An action alert, with instructions for submitting a comment to the USDA, is available at http://www.cornucopia.org/tell-the-usda-to-remove-carrageenan-from-organic-foods/Please act by May 3!


----------



## TonyDouglass76! (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been affected by this additive, I lost my job my home and nearly my family all because of Carrageenan!!! I had dizziness, nausea, headaches, gut inflammation, D and V, cramps and loss of energy, not to mention and extremely large belly. Recommend stay away from it is a must!!! I cannot emphasise this enough!!!! Since removing Carageenan from my diet I have none of the above and now can read while traveling on a train!!!. Unfortunatly the GP had no idea about Carrageenan, and subsequently mis diagnosed my ailment, and so was thought to be putting it on so to speak(making it up).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well soy has indigestible sugars of it's own so it may cause problems even without carrageenan, and these will be present in unfermented soy of any kind, including milk.

Almond milk is relatively easy to make at home if you want to control the additives. You just need a good strong blender and cloth to strain the milk with.


----------

